# Anybody Own a Weaver Cougar Tree Saddle?



## ashburg (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm looking at the Weaver Cougar Tree Saddle, I aaaam a newb, and I wanted to get a new thread going about this and other high quality equipment that a guy like me would need to drop a tree now and then.

Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## RacerX (Feb 11, 2010)

Just got one last month. My first impression is that I like it. The high back pad is solid and very nice. The legs strap buckles are good too but IMO they don't add that much to the saddle. I like the D rings and there are plenty of loops to hang stuff from. The Petzl Cartool fits pefectly too. I don't love it yet because I haven't worked out all of the kinks. Since switching from the butt strap to the leg strap type I find it to be a bit uncomfortable on the back of the legs. With the recent weather I haven't had a chance to really play with the adjustments. It does offer more freedom of movement than the butt strap type. For now the rope bridge seems to be holding up but I've read that it tends to wear very poorly.

If anyone has suggestions on how to make this saddle feel better I'm all ears.


----------



## tree md (Feb 11, 2010)

RacerX said:


> If anyone has suggestions on how to make this saddle feel better I'm all ears.



Yeah, go back to the butt strap or better yet use a stiff batten seat saddle. 

Lot's of old school guys prefer seat saddles over leg loops because of the comfort factor. But hey, enjoy all of that mobility...


----------



## ashburg (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok.

Well out of these or any on the wespur site, which would you recommend? http://www.wesspur.com/saddles/weaver-saddles-harnesses.html

thanks again!
ash


----------



## tr33thri11s (Feb 11, 2010)

tree md said:


> Yeah, go back to the butt strap or better yet use a stiff batten seat saddle.
> 
> Lot's of old school guys prefer seat saddles over leg loops because of the comfort factor. But hey, enjoy all of that mobility...



You can now get a batten seat Cougar.


----------



## adam0321 (Feb 11, 2010)

I am looking at the cougar also


----------



## bruce6670 (Feb 12, 2010)

There's a few threads about this already.Just do a search and you may find what your looking for.

I bought a Cougar a few months ago and didn't really care for it all that much.I'm a 34" waist size,so I bought a medium which is size 34"-40"and it is to big.The d-rings are correct,but the belt is to loose even though it's in the last hole.

None of this will matter to you if your a different size.Just watch what you buy and be ready to send it back if it doesn't fit.I used mine a few times so I didn't try sending it back.

Good luck.


----------



## adam0321 (Feb 12, 2010)

want to sell it?


----------



## tree md (Feb 12, 2010)

If I were not in the trade and just wanted a saddle to use occasionally I wouldn't worry about buying a high end saddle. Any basic, entry level Weaver or Buckingham should fit the bill.


----------



## tree md (Feb 17, 2010)

tr33thri11s said:


> You can now get a batten seat Cougar.



I was looking at that on the Wespur website. Looks like a pretty comfy saddle and affordable too.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 18, 2010)

I rock the cougar. Gay name, good saddle. I tossed the bridge within 6 mos. for a bigger one.

Seriously; how is the word/name "cougar" even halfway close to being pertinent?


----------



## RacerX (Feb 18, 2010)

treemandan said:


> I rock the cougar. Gay name, good saddle. I tossed the bridge within 6 mos. for a bigger one.
> 
> Seriously; how is the word/name "cougar" even halfway close to being pertinent?



Dan, what type of bridge did yo9u use to replace the existing one?


----------



## treemandan (Feb 18, 2010)

RacerX said:


> Dan, what type of bridge did yo9u use to replace the existing one?



A piece of 16 strand climb line. double fish knots at both ends.


----------



## ashburg (Feb 18, 2010)

I still have no idea which saddle to buy...and I've got 2 tree jobs lined up lol. One is an elder friend of mine who I've known for many years - he is allowing me to take down the tree for "free", in exchange for some computer work he'll be doing for me.

Call it practice.

The other one is a paying job.

I wouldn't take on anything dangerous, dead, dying...just the pie job trees.

Butt Strap or no, leg straps or no, batten seat or no, 

I _think_ I want the one 4 down here: http://www.wesspur.com/saddles/weaver-saddles-harnesses.html but 2 things about that one - is the lack of batten seat that much of a drawback? Is the double D anchor point versus a single anchor point in the middle that much of a difference for a novice?

Or do I spring for the gay cougar (lol) with the batten seat


----------



## tree md (Feb 18, 2010)

I used to climb with one of those saddles. matter of fact I still have it hanging up in my shop. It's worn out though. I started out on that same model only without the highback when I started climbing back in 91. Only they didn't make them with leg buckles back then.

When I was starting out I was looking more at economy than comfort. I was young and climbing in a basic saddle all day was no problem to me. I was more interested in the quantity of gear I could buy, not quality. In other words I would rather buy a less expensive saddle and a new climbing rope rather than blow my wad on a high dollar saddle. 

I have made a few buck over the years and have upgraded my gear accordingly. 

Are you planning on spending long hours in the saddle? Are you going to be climbing everyday for a living? could you get by with a less expensive saddle to be used only a couple of days a month? Would it be smarter to diversify your money and buy maybe a saddle and a flip line/climbing rope, what ever?


----------



## ashburg (Feb 18, 2010)

tree md said:


> I used to climb with one of those saddles. matter of fact I still have it hanging up in my shop. It's worn out though. I started out on that same model only without the highback when I started climbing back in 91. Only they didn't make them with leg buckles back then.
> 
> When I was starting out I was looking more at economy than comfort. I was young and climbing in a basic saddle all day was no problem to me. I was more interested in the quantity of gear I could buy, not quality. In other words I would rather buy a less expensive saddle and a new climbing rope rather than blow my wad on a high dollar saddle.
> 
> ...



Tree MD - I have about a grand I want to spend on climbing equipment. I'm not a bargain hunter really...I go for quality. I'm 40 now, so I do need comfort more nowadays haha. Frequency - well, if I had it my way, I'd be doing at least a tree a week which, to me, would be alot. I want to be slow and meticulous about the work up there, so I'd say I'll probably be taking at least twice as long to do the job as you pro guys...so I'll be in the saddle longer. So the cougar with the batten seat then? or would those leg straps cut off my circulation?


----------



## tree md (Feb 18, 2010)

ashburg said:


> Tree MD - I have about a grand I want to spend on climbing equipment. I'm not a bargain hunter really...I go for quality. I'm 40 now, so I do need comfort more nowadays haha. Frequency - well, if I had it my way, I'd be doing at least a tree a week which, to me, would be alot. I want to be slow and meticulous about the work up there, so I'd say I'll probably be taking at least twice as long to do the job as you pro guys...so I'll be in the saddle longer. So the cougar with the batten seat then? or would those leg straps cut off my circulation?



Baton or bosun seat would definitely be more comfy. I used to run around the tree tops all day in just a basic webbing saddle but it's tough on the old bones when you get to be our age (41 here).

I'll PM you will a deal I found on a good saddle plus give you a link to a write up on it from here. I'd post it here in the open forum but the deal is not with a site sponsor and I don't think that is allowed.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 19, 2010)

ashburg said:


> I still have no idea which saddle to buy...and I've got 2 tree jobs lined up lol. One is an elder friend of mine who I've known for many years - he is allowing me to take down the tree for "free", in exchange for some computer work he'll be doing for me.
> 
> Call it practice.
> 
> ...




This is the saddle?







I own one of them and the Cougar too. The lack of a rigid batten can tend to squeeze your legs together if you're hanging for a while with that red Weaver which has a butt strap design. That red Weaver is much easier to get on and off than the Cougar. The rope bridge on the Cougar does offer some more flexibility when limb walking as do the individual leg straps. The Cougar's wide back is more comfortable. So if you're hanging around for a while the batten seat will be the most comfortable but also it will give you the least mobility since it's like have a piece of wood strapped to your butt. IMO for $200 the Cougar is a good saddle especially if you're not just hanging around. There are a lot of things to consider when purchasing a saddle. IMO no one saddle will be perfect for every situation that you may encounter when aloft. You need to weigh all of the options and choose accordingly.


----------



## ashburg (Feb 19, 2010)

10 4 guys...

racerX - yep, thats one I was looking at, the red one with the butt strap.

Wow - lots of things to consider for sure.

thanks for the input !


----------

